# ABA racing engine carnage.



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

A buddy of mine blew his ABA racing engine BIG TIME, here are a couple on pictures of the damage.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

Ouch.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (secondgen)*

Indeed, but he actually can out not too bad, although the entire bottom end is a complete right off, by some miracle, the head came out unscathed and that's were most of the time and money is. He'll have another bottom end ready for this weekend's races.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

It was a complete Eurospec bottom end?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (secondgen)*

Just the rods were Eurospec. The pistons were Wiseco custom order. There was a problem with one of the Eurospec rods when he put the engine together, he called Eurospec spec about it, they assured him it would be alright, and everything was for several dyno pulls and 6 race weekends but this past weekend she blew. BTW, all of the bearing both rod and main look perfect, it appears one of the rod bolts failed and took out everything else.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

I inherited a GTI 16V that was the same. Hole in the block, connecting rod let go (probably an overstretched stud), piston shattered, etc. Head was fine - I still have it just in case...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (wclark)*

It's hard to see from the pics but there are 5 holes in that block, 3 of the 4 rods were destroyed as were, 3 of the pistons, the crank,the intermediate shaft, the distributor, the oil pump, water pump and starter. The only things bolted to the block that could be salvaged were the clutch, tranny and head.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

How in the hell did it kill the starter?








That must've been a helluva noise.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (secondgen)*

what were the specs on that


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Couper1TEP)*

Stock crank, 83.5mm pistons giving a 13.5:1 cr, it producted about 185hp at the crank with a single dcoe45 sidedraft Weber carb. She let go when coming off the throttle at about 8200rpm.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_She let go when coming off the throttle at about 8200rpm. 

Although the blown bottom end is a bummer, I bet you get some satisfaction knowing that it went out in a blaze of glory... Thats the only way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Jettaboy1884)*

oh my gawd...
the engine suck in a squirrel?
jeezus...


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (MooshyPork)*

Damn I love carnage pics but they aren't working


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (MK2SnowPilot)*

Sorry about that, Geocities sucks, I exceeded my allot bandwidth so the site is temporarily unavailable. Check back again, the pics should be there later.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*

Wow







What's the story behind that one?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Lotsa psi.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gigante)*

how much boost.story plz


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

New engine asked for block-guard...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_New engine asked for block-guard...


Got anymore images of this set up?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Nope...I included this image (above) just to tell ya that most of our (brazilian) drag race engines (all over 600hp) require block-guard to avoid a mess like that...
But even with a block-guard, some will fall apart under 4.5bar of (turbo) stress...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gigante)*

i will drank to that


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Holy crap that must of made one hell of a sound when it blew to crack a block completely in half.








4.5 Bar?!!!!!!


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Yep, trust me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Yep, trust me.









So when you guys use the girdle + 4.5 bar,everything is fine?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Hehehe...not always. I've heard about carnage even with that...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Hehehe...not always. I've heard about carnage even with that...









Hmm...so what measures did they take with such a high horsepower build?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

@Gigante
I know many/most of your street cars run alcohol / alcool. Is this true of your drag cars too? Seems that could be a bit of a help when pushing 4.5 bar...


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Well, some of them will make up to 650hp (8V), but we've seen many breaking with less power...high boost, wrong mixture, whatever...
The record over here (fwd and non-import radial tires) is 10.978s.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I know many/most of your street cars run alcohol / alcool. Is this true of your drag cars too? Seems that could be a bit of a help when pushing 4.5 bar...

ALL! 100% of them runs alcohol and MANY will run methanol if allowed.
Even @ the streets, 95% willl burn alcohol.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*

Gigante,
It looks like you've got a really cool scene happening down there, really high output VW engines like those are something we almost never see up here. Any chance you'd be willing to start a thread showing what goes into putting together an engine like that?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Posting up here would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lord knows my Portugese is not up to snuff for checking out your 'local' forums.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*

This 16V is good for 700hp PLUS...








http://patay.trenche.com.br/graf.jpg
This one is a 20V...








Looking for good pix and infos of 8V beasts....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

holy christ that is nice.ANd i'm all 8v too


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed that they really know what they're doing in Brazil.








I would also like to see some more pics of worked 8v's. I'm assuming that 10.978 was with a turbo, but what about Naturally aspirated 8v's?
IIRC, Collin from TT was running low 12's in an NA 8v Rabbit a long time ago. I'd think these guys have the know-how to top that easily.
Mike.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
Looking for good pix and infos of 8V beasts....

Holy Chirst!Everyone and there mother is either running an 8V turbo Fox or a 16V turbo fox


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Some 8V eye-candy...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

MORE!!!!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_MORE!!!!

X eleventybillion








These guys are serious.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

What in the hell!? I want info/pics on everyone of those counterflow intake manifolds!
PRONTO!
:







rool::


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (secondgen)*

MOOORRREE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

All thats stopping North American longitudinal's from doing this is a reliable importer and availability of E85 and E100. Unless you stuck with a EFI system.
Us fox and early b-chassis guys have been drooling over this stuff for years.
rear brazilian recaro's for instance....








thread for early passat fans http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3372654
































































police car


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_All thats stopping North American longitudinal's from doing this is a reliable importer

They are available....but you Fox guys want to build a turbocharged engine for $17.32.Does not work like that...they are many people on this forum that import from Brazil and I Know Gigante has made himself available many times.
Whatever the case the insanity that goes on in Brazil is simply


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Yep, I could (try to) help ya if you need some stuff from my country.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Whatever the case the insanity that goes on in Brazil is simply









Oh so very, very true!!!
On a side note, I like how all the motors are pointed the right way.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
On a side note, I like how all the motors are pointed the right way.









Yeah, but according to some people, they're driving the wrong wheels.








It would seem to me that this layout would provide a little bit more weight up front above the wheels, versus a transverse layout.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

I want to know what transmission they're running that'll hold that kind of power!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
Yeah, but according to some people, they're driving the wrong wheels.










True.... or maybe not enough of the wheels.









_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
It would seem to me that this layout would provide a little bit more weight up front above the wheels, versus a transverse layout.

Could be. An additional benefit is the equal length half shafts and a reduction in torque steer. A down side for the domestic BX platform cars is the lack of availability of Quafe (or equivalent) LSD's. I know they have them in Brazil, just not the easiest to procure. (Especially for $17.32.







)


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
I want to know what transmission they're running that'll hold that kind of power!









Cue Gigante to post pix of nuked trannies from these cars....








Seriously though, there are a couple of nutty Foxers that have reliably put 200hp though stock Fox 'boxes. A common-ish upgrade is to install the reputably beefier Audi 9Q and 2P (IIRC) units.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Seriously though, there are a couple of nutty Foxers that have reliably put 200hp though stock Fox 'boxes. A common-ish upgrade is to install the reputably beefier Audi 9Q and 2P (IIRC) units.

I feel that the stock VW fox trans ins't going to hold anywhere near 700hp. So my thinking was alike the ladder.
Has to be a Audi trans or some ridiculous billet machined something or other.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
I feel that the stock VW fox trans ins't going to hold anywhere near 700hp. 

I would have to agree with you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In fact, I find it pretty unlikely that _any_ stock VW trans (including all 4 cylinder applications and most, if not all, VR6 applications) could do it either - particularly hooked to monster slicks and serving track duty.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I want to know what transmission they're running that'll hold that kind of power!

Nothing different than what comes to North America... i.e. 012 BABY!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

that pickup is just straight up beautiful...
What does it take to get those engines to 700whp? That's rediculious


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

A fully built race trans in Brazil was quoted to me at around $1000......

As far as 700whp....alcohol goes a lot further than gasoline.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
....but you Fox guys want to build a turbocharged engine for $17.32. 

You could not be more correct. 
Oh, could one of these Brazillian importers get me a 8v valve cover with the Audi logo on it... in black?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Quite rare over here, too.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_A fully built race trans in Brazil was quoted to me at around $1000......


If you think about it, $1,000 for a built tranny is excellent. Don't new (transverse 020) trannies go for about $1,200 here?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Everything in Brazil is dirt cheap compared to here. Remember Brazil is still an up and coming 3rd world country. Its can still be hazardous to travel the country without a guide/bodyguard.
I'm not saying $1000 isnt a steal becaus in our eyes it is. But finding someone there i trust enough to give $1000 and send the trans is a different story.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Its can still be hazardous to travel the country without a guide/bodyguard.

Wow, was it for real?! I assume you live in the safest country in the world. I could tell you needed a bodyguard to go to school (you know why) but I wouldn't do that.
Anyway, sucha dumb post. I quit.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Anyway, sucha dumb post. I quit.

NO!Post pics of the 20V engines!


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
Wow, was it for real?! I assume you live in the safest country in the world. I could tell you needed a bodyguard to go to school (you know why) but I wouldn't do that.
Anyway, sucha dumb post. I quit.

I didn't mean to offend you.
From what i've read about visiting Brazil, non locals seem to have a hard time in many parts of your country. Regardless its still on my places to visit.
Your longitudinal porn however is second to none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

The scariest things in Brazil would be those cars! I mean 12 second cars are fast... I cant imagine 600+whp in a VW !!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

wow now i love brazil for 2 reasons


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_Everything in Brazil is dirt cheap compared to here. Remember Brazil is still an up and coming 3rd world country. Its can still be hazardous to travel the country without a guide/bodyguard.
I'm not saying $1000 isnt a steal becaus in our eyes it is. But finding someone there i trust enough to give $1000 and send the trans is a different story.

wow... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
wow... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Do you follow any international news reports of any sort? Just like the US, Brazil can at times be the "wild west". The US is a seriously goofed up place in comparison to most of the "western" world. Our perception of the occasional violence in Brazil might be a little jaded, as we see violence on a similar scale with a reasonable degree of frequency. However we have very few "no-go" zones like what you have in some of Brazils slums, except perhaps for Detroit....( that hole city is a no-go zone) In other words... Police protection ( free from bribes) exists in 99% of the US. It does not in Brazil, but for a visitor, provided you stay away from dangerous areas, should have no problems. I've not seen any brazen gang attacks on police stations in the US latley. The US and Brazil both have thier problems.
Back to the 8V powAr!


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
wow... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









Because that was a more offensive comment than "wow now i love brazil for 2 reasons."
I think we can agree that any part of the world has the potential to be dangerous to anybody. I can personally attest that Dean didn't mean any harm by this - as he has said himself. End. Of. Story.
Back to the ancillary topic . . .
Why is it that the VW following in Brazil has embraced the longitudinal layout more than any other part of the world?
The easy answer, I guess, is that we embrace the A-chassis because it's what was big originally and therefore what is most prevalent on the used market now (and, because we have a fondness in our hearts for the marque and for the mark, we continue to buy the exciting new models on this chassis), whereas the Fox was the big player for VW do Brasil and therefore what was readily available and continues to be chosen now for the same "nostalgia." 
But why was the Fox bigger? Because it was cheaper, or because it was built in Brazil, or for some other reason? 
A quick trip to http://www.vw.com.br reveals that the Brazilian model range is the same as the rest of the non-US world (we, of course, have a severely limited range), with the exception of the Gol and Saveiro (yay Fox!) and the uber-cool Kombi (yes, still). Is there a large transverse following as well? What are those cars doing? 
(Yes, I realize that the engines are, for all intents and purposes, the same - but there's more to a car than just the engine.)

Kombi! (I'm sure it's an 8v)










_Modified by 88sportwagen at 10:45 AM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_








Because that was a more offensive comment than "wow now i love brazil for 2 reasons."
_Modified by 88sportwagen at 10:45 AM 8-10-2007_

do you know the first reason? cuz its a compliment not derogotory.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Brazil both have their problems.

It's not WHAT you say, but HOW you say it.
I live in Rio de Janeiro, I'm 32 and I've never been robbed (right word?!) or shot in Brasil, but I had a notebook stolen in Paris and my Oakley sunglasses stolen at Las Vegas airport...so what?! I always watch (on TV) american students being shot @ school, but I would never say you need a bodyguard to go there...got it?!
Anyway, let's go back to the violent VWs.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
It's not WHAT you say, but HOW you say it.
I live in Rio de Janeiro, I'm 32 and I've never been robbed (right word?!) or shot in Brasil, but I had a notebook stolen in Paris and my Oakley sunglasses stolen at Las Vegas airport...so what?! I always watch (on TV) american students being shot @ school, but I would never say you need a bodyguard to go there...got it?!
Anyway, let's go back to the violent VWs.









well put
back to the cars...
tell me more about the Gol and why you guys don't tub the rears and go RWD?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
Anyway, let's go back to the violent VWs.









x2
How about some tranny carnage, too. This thread has already been completely hijacked, so we might as well keep going. Sorry to the OP, but let ALL of the carnage continue please.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_tell me more about the Gol and why you guys don't tub the rears and go RWD?

Hehehe...there's some (homemade) for burnout /car shows, but it's not worthy to post here.
But I've heard (and seen some pix) of this project (for drag race): Gol + V6 (Audi) + Turbo + Subaru AWD!


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Gigante)*

AWD, trans and suspension from Audi S2.
































































Now it's getting a VR6 Turbo...









_Modified by Gigante at 2:31 PM 8-10-2007_


_Modified by Gigante at 2:33 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_How about some tranny carnage, too.

Trans cases in multiple pieces! Bring 'em on!
OT: Brazilian chicks are smokin' hot. (at least all the ones that i've known.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Trans cases in multiple pieces! Bring 'em on!
OT: Brazilian chicks are smokin' hot. (at least all the ones that i've known.









lol thats where my "now there's 2 things i love about brazil" comment came from.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
Hehehe...there's some (homemade) for burnout /car shows, but it's not worthy to post here.
But I've heard (and seen some pix) of this project (for drag race): Gol + V6 (Audi) + Turbo + Subaru AWD!
















Here's a Canadian car from VWVortex user Efritsch: Fox Wagon + Audi V6 + Audi 4kq drivetrain.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

I don't know if that one ^^^ one counts. It's not finished. Still.... (Come on Eric!)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*

All these pictures of ridiculously fast cars are cool and everything but this is a technical forum so, LET'S GET TECHNICAL. I want to see what's inside those motors, what type of fuel and ignition systems they have etc, you know technical stuff.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 3:21 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_All these pictures of ridiculously fast cars are cool and everything but this is a technical forum so, LET'S GET TECHNICAL. I want to see what's inside those motors, what type of fuel and ignition systems they have etc, you know technical stuff.


Hell Yeah, X2.
BTW: Thanks for letting us hijack this thread. Hopefully the bickering from pg. 2 will stop...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Gigante, How much can you get quaife Differentials for? or any good limited slip for?
I have an 02A, just checking.
Also how much for 2.0L 83mm bore 21mm wrist forged pistons from brazil?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

IAPEL forged pistons (very very good, from Argentina) cost around 350 dollars over here.
I'll check the LSD (we call it "blocante").


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

350 US?
do they come with rings, wrist pins, and clips?
how much to ship to US?
I need low compression 8:1 83mm, 21mm wrist for use with 159mm rods.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Check if it's available for ya: http://www.iapel.com.br/volkswagen.htm


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the thing about that website is they say they have the 21mm wrist pin for aspirado with an 85mm bore (really large bore). but not for turbo, which makes no sense because if it was the same rods then the turbo version of that piston should have a 21mm wrist pin as well.
last time I checked they made 2.0L in a 82.5mm bore with a 92.8 stroke.
I want 83mm, 21 wrist pin for 159mm rods... wierd that you would have a completely different 2.0L...
_Modified by potatonet at 10:16 PM 8-13-2007_


_Modified by potatonet at 10:18 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

"Our" Mk4 uses 144mm rods. MK3 used 159. I'll look for those pistons you need.


_Modified by Gigante at 12:34 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*

very wierd


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_"Our" Mk4 uses 144mm rods. MK3 used 159. I look for those pistons you need.

That's what I'm talking about. Good to see people helping each-other out on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW: We still haven't seen any technical pics of this stuff. Tranny Carnage, Internal shots of built motors, etc. Bring it on!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Gigante, you have no idea how much you are helping me right now.
just a question do the piston kits come with rings, wrist pins, and wrist pin clips?


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Not sure about the rings, but most piston kits come with their pins/clips.
Btw, sorry 'bout my bad english...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

what bad english...? you talk better than we do


----------



## CarlitosVW (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_ I always watch (on TV) american students being shot @ school, but I would never say you need a bodyguard to go there...got it?!






































Iapel also makes custom pistons, it takes a little longer to deliver but they can make anything you want.
http://www.iapel.com/index_en.asp
They can include rings if you want, regular or thinner rings (Npr), and pins, they have the stock ones, superlight ones or beefier, here they use the last ones for heavy boost or juice.
Ask also in Iasa; http://iasapistons.com , in my opinion Iapel's come with a better finish.
For rods, heres the web for the Us distribuitor: http://www.saenzperformance.com
And Ercoli also from down here: http://www.ercolicompeticion.com.ar/
And for cranks, flywheels and whatnot: http://www.kotwica-engineering.com.ar/
Valves, springs, etc.. 
http://www.bassoassist.com.ar/
http://www.josephcompeticion.com.ar/
And the biggest piston pin factory, they sell pins to Ross and another piston manufacter form up there that i don't remember the name.
http://www.co-ber.com.ar
Remember that one dollar nowadays down here, mean 3 pesos, that's the reason you find the prices "dirt cheap".. There are a lot more of factories, but most of them don't have websites...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well if you find someone who sells pistons with these specs
forged
83mm
21mm wrist pin
8:1 compresssion ratio
meant for 159mm rods
you let me know.
1 dollar last time I was there (mexico was 10 pesos)


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

TTT


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

already ordered BBM pistons, I want to see more race carnage!!! I want to see a motor with a girdle that is blown to pieces!


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I want to see more race carnage!!! I want to see a motor with a girdle that is blown to pieces!


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (vw_jason79)*

Life is funny... I would have never guessed that by the end of the day today I'd consider learning a 2nd language and getting a Fox.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (nairmac)*

Anybody else got anything?


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

BUMP


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

bump x 2


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

sweet sassy molassy pg 2 was


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_A buddy of mine blew his ABA racing engine BIG TIME, here are a couple on pictures of the damage.

















First thing I said when I saw that picture was FAILED ROD BOLT! It pays to invest in some of them....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (OLDSKOOLVWS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLDSKOOLVWS* »_
First thing I said when I saw that picture was FAILED ROD BOLT! It pays to invest in some of them....

I agree 100% with this statement, however Eurospec provides ARP hardware with the con-rods.
http://www.eurospecsport.com/p...s.htm
Eurospec Connecting Rods
In an effort to develop a reasonably priced alternative for the budget minded racer, we developed our own import race rod. Eurospec Race Connecting Rods offer superior quality & affordability. Eurospec rods are made from 4340 forgings, are heat treated, shot peened, include bronze bushings and *ARP hardware*, and are sold in balanced sets.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Eric D)*


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Gigante)*


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_









D'oh!!! ^^^






















The bolts look fine. Which let go first, the crank or the block?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_
I agree 100% with this statement, however Eurospec provides ARP hardware with the con-rods.
http://www.eurospecsport.com/p...s.htm
Eurospec Connecting Rods
In an effort to develop a reasonably priced alternative for the budget minded racer, we developed our own import race rod. Eurospec Race Connecting Rods offer superior quality & affordability. Eurospec rods are made from 4340 forgings, are heat treated, shot peened, include bronze bushings and *ARP hardware*, and are sold in balanced sets. 


We believe the problem was indeed rod bolt related. When we got that set of rods, one bolt in one of the rods didn't thread in cleanly, it was VERY stiff, we called them about it, they sent us a pair of new bolts, that didn't help so we sent the rod back, expecting to get a replacement rod instead, they just chased the threads and sent us back the same rod, we were pretty unimpressed with that to put it mildly. We believe, but aren't certain and can't prove that that was the rod that failed.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_ There was a problem with one of the Eurospec rods when he put the engine together, he called Eurospec spec about it, they assured him it would be alright, and everything was for several dyno pulls and 6 race weekends but this past weekend she blew. 

I had an issue with a set of Eurospec rods that I had... 1 was WAY off balance. I returned them for a different set, and have about 25,000 miles on 'em now... fingers crossed...


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see this thread back up.
I'm building a Callaway boosted PG/ABA with JE's, can't decide which rods, scratched Eurospecs off the list. Can't afford carillos. 
Scat or Integrated engineering ?
Just hope that doesn't happen to me


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (CFK)*

I'm trying to stop by my friends at Scat on Tuesday of this week as long as I have the time coming back for the Valley.
I'll check with them on any problems or costs / deals, if you are interested. Maybe IM me what your needs are like spec's?


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (werksberg)*

Will do. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I noticed Intergrated Engineering is doing alot of advertising on the forums, Maybe Scat should start some price wars, lets get those prices to rock bottom


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

Reading these crazy brasilian monster 8vs... we've got 2 E85 pumps here in Mobile, got me thinking... so I'm finding alot about using Holley Carbs and converting them to run on E85. I'm not finding squat for Weber Side drafts. Anyone know any sites or anything?


_Modified by TheGolfClub at 8:26 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## TaroukGolf (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

ABA 185hp?????


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (TaroukGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaroukGolf* »_ABA 185hp?????

Yeah, but that's at the crank not the wheels.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (CFK)*

I can sell anyone a set of NEW Scat rods for $400 plus $10 USPS priority flat rate box to anywhere in the USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (werksberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *werksberg* »_I can sell anyone a set of NEW Scat rods for $400 plus $10 USPS priority flat rate box to anywhere in the USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good to know, I'll keep that in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, how much to ship them into Canada?


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

I'll have to check on the shipping weight and such. What city or code in Canada?
If I get side tracked....Please Remind me next week, OK?


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (ABA Scirocco)*

I'll have to check on the shipping weight but to what city / code in Canada?
If I get side tracked...please remind me next week. OK?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: ABA racing engine carnage. (werksberg)*

IM sent.


----------

